# TV in your van for or against?



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok I know everyone one is different and I'm only raising this for discussion.
Why do folks go to such lengths to get TV in their vans?
Our van did come with a free standing sat dish an decoder which I have never taken with us on a trip, Actually Ive never tried to see if works.
I cant see the point of going off and then spending time sitting watching the box I can do that at home when I cant get away.
I will admit that I do understand the attraction for people that are able to travel or be away from home for weeks on end or travel a lot in the winter.
If you didn't have the tv you probably wouldn't need the extra batteries and solar panels :? 
Anyway what are your arguments for or against?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We spent a fair wack on a Camos Dome system. We spend half our lives in the van and when its dark at 4pm in the winter and your parked up in the middle of knowhere its a home comfort I wouldnt be without.

Fair enough if its July and its hot and sunny and we are in some far off country the last thing I would want to do is watch telly but I still wouldnt be without it.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

We purchased a 19 inch Avtex and like to watch news, current affairs docu's and herself Eastenders, we also a take a selection of DVD's at present we are working through and thoroughly enjoying Lark Rise to Candleford but and I stress this is for the long dark nights of winter.

Come longer days and warmer weather the TV takes a back seat

Could be an interesting thread!


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Walk on the beach with the dog, BBQ, shower then put my feet up at around 11pm with a long JD and coke to watch a film before hitting the hay.

Heaven.

Paul


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

grenwelly said:


> Ok I know everyone one is different and I'm only raising this for discussion.
> Why do folks go to such lengths to get TV in their vans?
> Our van did come with a free standing sat dish an decoder which I have never taken with us on a trip, Actually Ive never tried to see if works.
> I cant see the point of going off and then spending time sitting watching the box I can do that at home when I cant get away.
> ...


yep there's no real point, just nice to hear the news from time to time and some of the docs are interesting but thats all i would use it for..... much better exploring new areas..... and kick the tv away.... but each to their own.....


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

We work on the basis that we are on holiday and camping and for that reason we want to do everything different, at home we watch the box far too much, so it is card games, scrabble and reading in the evenings.
we are fascinated by how quickly the dish goes up on new arrivals after the engine is switched off. But we are very much in a minority, seemingly almost everyone has a telly.
Neil


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

I will admit that we usually carry a few DVDs that can be played on laptop
I have in the past downloaded stuff from BBC Iplayer but its usually timed out before I get round to watching it.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

My judgment may be coloured by an experience we had when I had a hired van when we were still deciding if we would take the plunge and buy a van.
We were at the CCC site at Glen Coe and spent an hour or so watching someone faffing about trying to set up a freestanding dish.
We did find out the next day that there is a mountain in the way and you cant get a signal.
Anyway Tv never got onto the list of must haves when we were looking for a van to purchase.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We don't have and don't want a tv in the van, but I can understand that others do want it, especially if they go away for long periods.

Our reasons:

I'm not that keen on tv anyway, I much prefer the radio, and if we do want to watch something we have a selection of DVDs to play on the Macbook.

We have a small van with not a lot of space for carrying something that wouldn't be used much. Also, for me to watch it in comfort it would need to have a biggish screen and be at eye level, so probably taking up lots of surface space.

It would seem from discussions on here that lots of peripheral equipment is needed to get a tv to work. This appears to cost a lot of money, far too much to be worth it for the rare occasion when we might otherwise want to watch something. 

I like the way we have consciously to find other things to do: talk, read, play a game, upload that days photos to the computer etc. Watching tv can become a sort of default activity and I don't want that to happen when we're away.

Could I ever be tempted? If we went away for long periods, had a large van and lots of money to waste on something we weren't too bothered about then I could imagine having a telly tucked away somewhere, just in case.


Chris


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We don't have a tv, but do have an oldish laptop with a decent screen, and a fair few of our dvds copied onto a compact harddrive. Even then we only watch it when we're hooked up, so not a lot of the time. Kindles are fab!

Both my wife and I have been into soaps, or series, or F1 or something at some point, but we managed to drop all that quite easily for months at a stretch.

Now back in bricks and mortar its obvious that the tv is dictating our day quite often. We'll stay up longer just because of something we happened across that we had no prior knowledge of but seemed interesting. I'm only up now because I was watching F1 on Sky, after saying I'd have an early night too!

The more I get back into it the more I'll miss it when away again, but no way is it going in the camper! A proper waste of precious time 

Jason


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't have time to watch Tv, we have a laptop and a few DVD's, but only watch when weather is really bad. We have dogs to walk, sights to see, kindles to read and have the radio on most of the time!!


Patty


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

We use TV tuned to radio when we cannot get good signal from the cab radio, at least the signal then comes from the Status roof aerial.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't have a tv in the van do have a portable DVD player and from time to time take a selection of dvds.

We are in a foggy field in Somerset at the moment. We returned to the van at 3pm after a day out by bus in Yeovil

Apart from the time spent feeding us and the dogs. My wife did some puzzles, then we did one from the paper together. I completed Saturdays Guardian suduko and most of the crossword. I surfed the net a little I checked emails, facebook and MHF We had two rounds of crib. Went to bed about 10, read a little llights out by ten thirtyish I reckon. This is the second night with the same sort of pattern tomorrow we may put a DVD on or maybe not. 

However thats what we like doing. Each to his own. At home I regularly watch Pointless then The Simpson's. Doreen watches the local news then The One Show. None of these are essential and are not missed. We normally look at watching a programme at around nine pm if we can see anything that either of us wants to see. When away we get our news from Guardian on line.

As I said each to his own. Whereas some buy a new TV I bought a comfortable arm chair for the office so that I can read when my wife wants to watch something.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

For me personally I would go nuts without being able to watch the F1 Practice, Qualifying and Race as it happens. It is not on often enough as it is, so to miss it is not an option.

Also, with 2 youngish kids, it keeps them entertained on rainy days and dark nights. So I am definitely for, but use is moderate and within reason. i.e If there is no F1 on and it is nice outside, we are outside the Van.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have TV in the van although we rarely watch it

Mostly we watch a DVD on it, curled up in bed on cold dark nights

We buy DVDs and save them for trips

Certainly good in the winter months

Otherwise I prefer to read, even at home

Aldra


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

scuse me but isnt the opperative word

motor "home" and who has a "home" without a TV in this day and age :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TV*

Sometimes, it is the only time I get to watch TV.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We take tv with us. Have Vucube and freestanding dish. Hardly ever use them.
But if we were away and nothing else to do may watch a dvd.
Dave p


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We have never felt the need ( at least I haven't, suspect the other half has!) for a TV in the van. As others have said it is a time to do other things. However there was a free set up offered at the NEC for the van we chose so we are now getting one. Haven't got the van yet (next week   ) so not quite sure what I will think of it yet. This is after over 30 years of motor homing and caravanning without!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have a telly in the van but hardly ever watch it unless there is big news item we want to catch up on. Last time was the demonstrations in Egypt, Alan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have a dome and a Telly. Its there for the rainy days and to catch up on the news etc etc.
We watch DVD's as I love being snuggled up and watching a film.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we have a small 15" flat screen, and the van has a "flying saucer" aerial on the top - never bothered getting anything else. The TV doubles up as an extra set at home for our breakfast room, and we take it out when we go most places in the UK. We use the caravan club's TV connector when on their sites, and if we get a signal off the roof we'll watch some stuff, but it's not the end of the world if we don't. It is all too easy just to plonk down in front of the telly and vegetate, so we like reading and listening to music (or football :roll: ) on the radio. 
We don't bother with the TV abroad, (can't pick up signal anyway!), and it's fun to watch people pitch up on sites and spend ages getting the van in the right place to get a signal :lol: , we were on the municpal site at Epernay in 2010 and were asked whether we would be using the TV - I queried why, and there are some pitches by the river which they reserve for people who want to watch satellite TV - they have an uninterrupted signal there :roll: .


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

bognormike said:


> asked whether we would be using the TV - I queried why, and there are some pitches by the river which they reserve for people who want to watch satellite TV - they have an uninterrupted signal there :roll: .


Don't understand the roll of the eyes there Mike. Seems to me that there's an awful lot of snobbery about that someone might choose to watch e.g. newsnight late on rather than reading a book. Is someone doing the latter inherently superior to someone doing the former?

Even in the summer much as I like sitting out, I tend to go inside when it goes dark so why not have an entertainment system?

As it happens, I think my satellite system is used more for listening to the radio than watching TV, overall. It's nice even when overseas to be able to listen to Radio 2 or Classic FM. And if a campsite is customer-friendly enough to point out the pitches most likely to get coverage, more power to them I say. On C&CC booking forms, my note in the special request field is always _"No problem if not possible, but pitch with line of sight for satellite appreciated"_


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Started off a few years ago carting a 85cm dish & tripod plus all the other kit, on the basis of wanting to watch TV while in France/Spain/Portugal. Also we decided this was the route to go to see if we needed a dish up top.
We found that the more we go away the less we need the Telly. It's now only used for DVD's we take should we need entertainment.
Much prefer a good book.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > asked whether we would be using the TV - I queried why, and there are some pitches by the river which they reserve for people who want to watch satellite TV - they have an uninterrupted signal there :roll: .
> ...


Paul

8) no problem - it was just that they seemed to keep the pitches specifically, rather than letting people find out for themselves.

If we were full-timing, or spending long periods away (perhaps wintering down south) then a satellite setup would be almost compulsory.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As the question was about telly I didn't mention radio but I use our satellite system to listen to Radio 4, 4 Extra and the World Service pretty well all day. I don't need the telly on for that, I just use an FM transmitter attached to the sat box and play it through portable radios. Saves a lot of power, Alan.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We take a laptop that has some software and a clever dongle that means it can receive TV via our Status aerial.

So we have the ability to watch telly but don't often use it. Its mainly for big footy matches such as the world cup when we are away in the summer or the occassional grand prix. Normally we just read our kindles and chat.

As we are mainly weekend users of our camper I can't really be bothered to set it all up for one or two nights. We end up with cables all over the place. If we had a built in system we might watch a bit more telly, but I will never buy a built in system as I don't want to watch too much telly in the bus. Bit of an odd situation with us.

Each to their own.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

We have a TV and during the winter my wife likes to watch various forms of torture such as X factor, etc ,etc. Also it's useful for our 4 year old who likes CBeebies (which is actually better than most of the adult channels :roll: ).

Our van came with a status aerial and that is just fine for the amount we watch it. There is no way I would spend for a sat dish for a couple of weeks away during the summer. Rather read a book, go for a walk, take some photos, talk to my wife. I tend to think of TV as a waste of time, though I watch enough of it.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Seems I'm in the minority here. Do have a tv and yes (shock, horror) I watch it. Probably not as much as at home and if the weather allows I'm more inclined to sit out with a drink and enjoy the sun before it vanishes for the night, but theres some good stuff on at times and quite honestly I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Have one in our motorhome and wherever we go, usually Scottish islands, we never get a signal, so no telly for us, park near a beach and look out the window, or better still look out the window with binoculars, and have a camera at the ready too.

No telly required..Norrie


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've had our van 4 years and have done a couple of 6-month trips with no TV. We did take laptop and DVDs last time but never got round to playing them!

When stuck inside, or on a dark evening, we mostly read/access news on the Kindles; play Scrabble; talk; write up the diary..... There isn't time for TV!


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

Never taken a tv in the van. 
We always find something to do instead.
We sometimes watch it in a bar for news and weather.
Don't miss it at all.
Pete.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

TV is one of my pet hates - we haven't had one in the house for 30 years. On the odd occasions I'm forced to watch it I'm appalled by how awful it is, especially the news. Acting is wooden, storylines cliched, trite pictures when words would do....I could go on. Radio is so much better in every way and it's not all-consuming like tv.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I can't understand why people don't want to watch tv in their mh simply because they can do that at home. 
I can read at home, I can do puzzles, I can play scrabble or card games and I can watch TV. I enjoy doing all of these things at home, so why should any of these pastimes become any less enjoyable because I'm away :? 

There's only so much exploring my old legs and feet can take, so, whilst they are recovering from long walks on the beach or looking around the local towns I can chose to relax in the same way I would at home. 

I'm not going to start worrying about what people think if our satellite dish goes up as soon as we've pitched up.  It usually does :lol:
Life's too short  I intend to enjoy doing whatever I feel like doing, at the time, home or away. 
Isn't that what retirement is all about?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, it seems we have nothing in common with you miserable lot (apart from jodi, that is). :lol: The wife is a slave to soaps and I like anything interesting such as documentaries and a few American series (like the Mentalist, CSI etc.), it is my way of relaxing.

Just to show that I am not a total halfwit, I cut out and save up the Daily Express Saturday Prize crossword and the more difficult Sudoku puzzle. These pass the time while SWMBO watches her crap. :lol: 

I am going to avoid any MHF meets as you all seem to go to bed early to watch a DVD or sit there listening to the radio. 8O


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank heavens for the two posts above (patnles and 747). I was begining to think I was some kind of anti social non entitiy. As a women, I multitask and happily do crosswords, Su Doku (difficult ones) and knit whilst watching the telly. Perhaps we ought to have our own telly watchers meet, 747 :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Jodi1 said:


> Thank heavens for the two posts above (patnles and 747). I was begining to think I was some kind of anti social non entitiy. As a women, I multitask and happily do crosswords, Su Doku (difficult ones) and knit whilst watching the telly. Perhaps we ought to have our own telly watchers meet, 747 :lol:


Yes I would be up for that.

The only trouble is we would all be watching the telly in our vans instead of chatting. :lol:

We could arrange to meet up in the mornings (after Jeremy Kyle of course) until Bargain Hunt starts, then I always watch the News at 1 pm. :?

Our afternoons would be free until Deal or no Deal (the wife never misses that) but I am free until the 6 o'clock News. :lol:

Those other members don't know what they are missing. :lol:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ah, I'm a Pointless fan so 5.15 till 6pm would be out. Can you manage 7.30pm after Emmerdale?


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Wouldn't be without the tv in the MH, can't live without sport so need to keep up to date with results and so on, but it doesn't rule our time away, also if we have signal great but if not its no drama, but it was definite that we both wanted a tv in the MH when we bought it, daughter uses her laptop for dvds (means she avoids sitting with us)


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hooray for Jodi and 747, I now feel brave enough to post that we also watch TV in our van. We also put the dish up as soon as we arrive - although this is usually just to check we have a clear signal.
There are series that we follow at home and continue when we are away - not to the exclusion of sightseeing, walking etc but in addition to.
Horses for courses surely - live and let live thats what I say


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

We like to tune our TV in to the local TV stations when we're abroad. Apart from getting the weather forecasts we can keep up with their news and develop our modest langauge skills. 
Its not something that we spend much time watching while on hols but its there as a distrction and interest for those spare moments.
In the UK its used just to keep up with our few favourite programmes.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Some years ago we were at a Temporary Holiday site across the estuary from Padstow. The sun was just setting, there was a light mist just rising from the valley below the field and, magically, a barn owl flew low over the site. If you wanted a scene to encapsulate in one moment why people come to Cornwall on holiday this was it. There were maybe thirty caravans/ motorhomes on site but the number of spectators to this moment of beauty numbered 3 (four if you count our dog). Every van had a blue glow issuing from its windows because Eastenders was on. Why would anyone prefer the misery of Albert Square to the chance to see a perfect Cornish sunset?

We go away to France and Spain every winter and don't miss TV. Once we get back we find ourselves slaves to the box again but those months without are what life is really all about. We all have different tastes but I'll never understand why anyone would drive hundreds of miles just to set up a smaller version of their home and do everything they do at home -including watching Eastenders, Britains Got Talent (but this show isn't showing any of it), Coronation Street (I get depressed just typing this list of dross).

The internet keeps us up to date with news, weather forecasts, friends etc. and the radio (where the pictures are better than TV) Kindles keep us supplied with books, the iPod holds our music and sometimes (whisper it!) we talk to each other or socialise with new-found friends. Someone this winter couldn't make it round for a drink with the rest of us until 9-30 because something was happening on Holby. When does a fictional happening in a soap become more important than talking to real people? I sometimes think (to misquote John Lennon) that life is what happens to other people while you are watching TV.

http://www.reverbnation.com/whistlingwillyjagoandblindjimmydoorknob


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Its nice to see a spread of replies  8) 

As I posted before we quite happily manage without. The faff required to set it up in our camper (and at 3.9m tall we don't need a lump on the roof, and don't have garage space for a portable dish), and the fact its another thing to lug around, are quite off putting to me too. I like buying books with the intention to read, but never seem to get the time, but when away, especially now with a kindle, I've read more than since I was a kid which has been a lovely experience.

We're also quite good at buying travel guides, but then not looking at them until we've left home. If there was a TV to watch I'd never get the chance to plan tomorrow 

Additional edit;

Last summer we were on a Morrocan site, and because of the heat were cooking outside. A couple came up to join our little group sharing a beer who own and run a campsite there too, but were visiting friends nearby and came for a nose. They were amazed at us cooking outside, and said in all their years of running their site they had never seen anyone in a larger camper cooking outside. Bigger camper owners were always anti-social in the evenings, compared to the more normal 4x4 and roof tent who visit and are forced outside. We mostly went inside since its comfy and bug free obviously, and hadn't even considered peoples preconceptions were that we're anti-social just because of what we were driving


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Jodi1 said:


> Ah, I'm a Pointless fan so 5.15 till 6pm would be out. Can you manage 7.30pm after Emmerdale?


I can but the wife will be tied up with Corrie and Eastenders.

So it is off to the pub at 7.30 and back for Big Fat Gypsy Weddings at 9. :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We have TV (and a selection of DVDs) for the same reason we have a raincoat, umbrella, spare wheel and breakdown cover.

If you have it you can use it if needed/wanted - if you ain't got it you can't use it under any circumstances.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

we do not have a TV in our van, and we will keep it like that. In fact, even at home I have reduced my TV consumption significantly over the years. Not because of any conviction or ideology, but simply because I just loathe all these daily soaps, "reality" formats and other garbage that more and more swamps the regular TV channels. 

I do admit that I watch DVDs and BDs more often, though.

When on tour with the van, and for whatever reason we follow no nocturnal outdoor activities, then it is up to reading a book, writing travel log, just chatting, etc. And, yes, somtimes we put a DVD into the laptop.

Then, last but not least, going to bed does not necessarily mean sleeping ... :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

We have a small TV with a built in DVD player we don't have satellite though. We don't watch it very much but it is nice to watch a DVD for a change. Sometimes will tune into local news even when abroad but that's it. Each to their own I say. 
I have one bugbear though and that's people that use a generator so they can watch TV in the evening. They can't hear it because they've got the TV volume turned up. How selfish! This happens more often on the continent at parking places with no hook up. 
If they are that desperate to watch TV they should go on a site and pay for electric.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

patnles said:


> I can't understand why people don't want to watch tv in their mh simply because they can do that at home.
> I can read at home, I can do puzzles, I can play scrabble or card games and I can watch TV. I enjoy doing all of these things at home, so why should any of these pastimes become any less enjoyable because I'm away :?
> 
> There's only so much exploring my old legs and feet can take, so, whilst they are recovering from long walks on the beach or looking around the local towns I can chose to relax in the same way I would at home.
> ...


I can understand why others might want a tv in the van, what is so difficult to understand about why others don't?

In one of the cupboards in our van we have a box which contains packs of cards, a folding crib board, scrabble letters and racks, a roll-up backgammon set, and a few other such things. In addition the scrabble board lies flat on top of the cupboard. To be honest most of the time we don't use these things, but it's good to have them for when we do. Our ereaders, macbooks, ipod, a suduko book and crosswords get far more use. All of these things could fit in the same cupboard and still leave room to wedge in a few toilet rolls. Apart from the electronic goods, which we had anyway, these entertainment items cost only a few pounds or pence.

Compare this with a tv. Well, I have no idea how much it would cost to buy a tv for the van and I have even less idea about the cost of the various things needed to make it work. Unless we were pretty desperate to watch quite a lot of telly I can't see the point of all the expenditure and effort, let alone the space it would take up. It's not at all like tossing a pack of cards in the van.

At home I tend to put the tv on about 7.30 p.m, after The Archers and about half way through Front Row, depending what's on it. I'll check what the possible viewing is for the evening and usually come to the conclusion that there's nothing worth bothering about until 9 p.m, when there might be two or three things that clash. For some reason though, unless there's something else we want to do, we tend to leave the tv on the least worst programme and keep half an eye on it. We often have a sense afterwards that we've wasted our time.

As I stated in my earlier post a tv might get on the list of things to take 'just in case' but only if we had a bigger van, more money, and were going off in the van for months at a time. I imagine if we were fulltiming, or had young children to entertain on wet afternoons, we'd probably want one and I have no problem whatsoever with others who want them for their own reasons.

Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> we do not have a TV in our van, and we will keep it like that. In fact, even at home I have reduced my TV consumption significantly over the years. Not because of any conviction or ideology, but simply because I just loathe all these daily soaps, "reality" formats and other garbage that more and more swamps the regular TV channels.
> 
> ...


I feel much the same as yourself. I have much less interest in the 5 terrestrial channels and without paying out quite a bit of money, there is not much on the hundreds of digital channels.

I have a HD recorder gathering dust as it seems to be a rare occurrence to have 2 good conflicting programmes.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Most of the replies here start off with 'we'.
Two or more people can converse, play cards or other games together, solo travellers don't have this option once the van door is closed of an evening.
I travel solo, with two dogs and this time of year it's dark before seven and I don't retire before midnight, so I take TV and a small satellite dish.
The most important thing for me is being away and opening the curtains in the morning to a different view from home with all the new places to visit and walks to take.
Stangely, I rarely have the radio on while travelling, prefering to drive in silence, and find a passenger too much of a distraction as I don't do 'chit-chat'


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Except for watching satellite news in English our tv at home hardly ever comes on before 8:30 or 9 and then we like to watch a program or two until bedtime. In the camper we have a nice little 19" mounted on a wall and just the regular antenna which works most places in Italy with the digital broadcasts we also have a dvd player and I have a portable hard drive that connects to the usb port on the tv that we can keep recorded movies on. It's nice to have the tv in the camper as an option and since I don't like games and can't see the point of cross word puzzles, in fact I wonder why so many think doing them is somehow better than watching tv, the tv along with reading, talking, cooking, and all the other stuff we do is just another source of entertainment when we want it. For my wife it's a tranquilizer that puts her to sleep, for the kids and me it's something to do together that we all enjoy when there is nothing to do outside after dark.


----------



## boswells (Nov 20, 2008)

*TV in a motorhome*

For many years my wife and I have had caravans and now motor homes and when we started evenings were spent walking around and talking to the other people on the sites. We made many friends and shared a lot of bottles of wine and cups of coffee but now come 4.30pm the van doors are shut for the evening while the TV apparently takes up everybody's attention. There was a song "TV killed the radio star" but it now seems that "TV is killing the friendly camp sites". We long to turn the clock back and to meet the many interesting people we used to see at home and abroad. 
Boswells


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We do not even have a telly at home any more (4-5years) and most of the time we do not miss it. We do sometimes watch a DVD on the laptop.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I agree with Bill H as I mainly travel alone (sometimes I take one of our dogs too) and in the winter it is often dark by 4 and I don't go to bed very early. 
I read and always have done at home too, surf the net on the ipad or watch TV too. 
I have a dome as it is cuts out all the faff.......and I will turn on the telly early tonight hoping it will mask the fact that I am wildcamped in the path of a hurricane.....! :wink:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

andyangyh said:


> Some years ago we were at a Temporary Holiday site across the estuary from Padstow. The sun was just setting, there was a light mist just rising from the valley below the field and, magically, a barn owl flew low over the site. If you wanted a scene to encapsulate in one moment why people come to Cornwall on holiday this was it. There were maybe thirty caravans/ motorhomes on site but the number of spectators to this moment of beauty numbered 3 (four if you count our dog). Every van had a blue glow issuing from its windows because Eastenders was on. Why would anyone prefer the misery of Albert Square to the chance to see a perfect Cornish sunset?
> 
> We go away to France and Spain every winter and don't miss TV. Once we get back we find ourselves slaves to the box again but those months without are what life is really all about. We all have different tastes but I'll never understand why anyone would drive hundreds of miles just to set up a smaller version of their home and do everything they do at home -including watching Eastenders, Britains Got Talent (but this show isn't showing any of it), Coronation Street (I get depressed just typing this list of dross).
> 
> ...


I actually enjoy watching beautiful sunsets from my own back garden and have hundreds of photos of some spectacular ones from home and away. While away, I have watched barn owls hunting, otters fishing, red squirrels feeding, dolphins diving and also seen some spectacular sunrises *and* I watch TV. I could easily have missed some of these exciting (to me) sights if I'd been watching tv, looking at the news or weather forecast on the net, reading a book or been sat on the loo  It wouldn't matter what I was doing at the time, the level of disappointment (for me) would be the same. 
I've seen foxes in my garden many times when I've been watching tv, because they switch the sensor light on. If I had been sitting out there, which I do often in the summer, I wouldn't have seen them because they wouldn't have passed through. I think we've all seen spectacular things just for being in the right place at the right time.
It seems to me that those who don't enjoy TV at home or away, believe that those that do, do and see nothing else. I know there are people who spend most of their waking hours in front of the TV but I doubt very much they are motorhomers.
TV is just one of the things we enjoy but we are never slaves to it.
Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why do I detect that we seem to be apologising for watching our tellys in the vans like TV is one step removed from a coke habit?

Mrs D has made me watch 2 series of Big Brother across five countries (three months of it last year) and yet I still consider myself a very sociable person. In fact I promise you now that if you meet me on an Aire, CL or god forbid a campsite I will happily switch off the TV, join you for a chingwag and help you demolish your Scotch.  

That 747 only watches Jeremey Kyle as he's on it most weeks by the way! Northerners!


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

We added a TV/DVD like many others for winter time when it's dark early but quite often even in winter we just read and have the radio on or play stuff from the Ipod.

Paul


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Yes, lots of people are apologetic about having a TV, but live and let live is generally our motto. It wouldn't do if we were all the same.

That said - we don't have a TV in the van, but like many other MHF folk on dark nights will snuggle down and watch a DVD / down loaded programme on the laptop. 

However, would not dream of doing this on a fine warm evening, although we have been glad of the lap top on those days when its throwing it down all day.

In our small van we have room for cards, dominoes, travel scrabble and puzzle and quiz books, as well as novels to read and the above mentioned lap top. With so many different things to do, we're always happy (actually just being away in the van is enough to make us happy!) 

CandA


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I must admit, whilst I like the telly I my first choice would be a barmy warm summer evening sat with a great view in a quiet spot with a few beers and my guitar sat outside banging out a few tunes and singing my head off.

This usually guarantees there are no other motorhomes within half a mile!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

TV can be educational and fascinating.

For instance, I have just been watching a 58 stone man being given a bed bath and having his bed sores treated. A sight not to be missed. 8O 

Actually I think it was old footage of barryd before his diet. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> TV can be educational and fascinating.
> 
> For instance, I have just been watching a 58 stone man being given a bed bath and having his bed sores treated. A sight not to be missed. 8O
> 
> Actually I think it was old footage of barryd before his diet. :wink:


He's right you know!
This is me before I rowed my way round Europe and went on a diet










This is me now.

Form orderly queue ladies (and boys if you like, got to be PC)


----------



## obo (May 15, 2009)

TV: the opium of the masses .... are motorhomers of the masses? Increasingly so perhaps?.....more of us every year! 20+ odd years ago we caused a stir more than once 'camping' in France as camping-cars were then rarely sited (pun intended). No TV then, none now....
EXCEPT our Snooper satnav is the biggish 7 x 3.5 inch model that gets TV! and occasionally on a dark wet and windy night - me more than the lady will plug it in (no pun intended - she does suduko); stick the satnav to the table, put the magnetic pencil antenna to the lounge light fitment and tune in to a film or the 10 pm news.... 
and....hit or miss... more often HIT! now that TV is nearly digital everywhere and full power. No fiddling with woof-woks or wadio-wisks.
Recommended!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/cool.gif


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I,m not so sure about you banging out a few tunes on the guitar and singing your head off

might follow you for the balmy summer evenings

at a discreet distance :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> I,m not so sure about you banging out a few tunes on the guitar and singing your head off
> 
> might follow you for the balmy summer evenings
> 
> ...


You are putting yourself about tonight Aldra. 8O

Flirting with raynipper and now Barry. :lol:

I have met Barry and I am fairly certain that the second photo has been airbrushed ever so slightly.

The first photo however is 100% natural. :wink:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We don't feel the need for TV when travelling and to be honest we are watching less and less when at home. 
My eldest daughter keeps getting threatening letters from TV licensing because she hasn't got a license they don't seem to believe she couldn't possibly not have a TV.
Gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > TV can be educational and fascinating.
> ...


Can we meet up --I wouldnt need a TV I would watch you all night :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

My point, when enthusing about Cornish sunsets, was just to illustrate that nowadays it seems that TV takes precedence over everything else. Faced with the choice of looking at the sunset or watching Eastenders the huge majority chose the latter. And don't get me started on people who invite you into their homes AND LEAVE THE TV ON AS IF WATCHING THE TV IS MORE INTERESTING THAN INTERACTING WITH OTHER PEOPLE!!!! Sorry - I lost it completely there for a moment! Oh - and pubs that have a TV playing (with the sound of - why?) so that, despite yourself, your eyes are drawn to the screen.


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

We just use the TV for DVDs and thats only on very wet days or dark nights.
We pick them up at cheap at carboots.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

locovan said:


> Can we meet up --I wouldnt need a TV I would watch you all night :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep! You, me, Aldra, a few bottles of fine French Vino, moonlight and a few Simon and Garfunkel songs round the campfire on some mountain top in the Alps. Perfect! Ill PM you both the location so Jeremy Kyle from Gateshead doesnt turf up.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm somewhat bemused.
It seems that taking a TV is a definate no-no for many, as they can sit at home and watch if they so choose, and are using their motorhomes as a means of getting away from the trappings of home life, yet are quite happy to take a load of DVDs (for which they presumably have had to pay) to watch on a laptop/reversing camera/satnav.
I'm struggling to see any difference between sitting in front of a laptop screen watching a film and watching a film on a TV.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Bill_H said:


> I'm somewhat bemused.
> It seems that taking a TV is a definate no-no for many, as they can sit at home and watch if they so choose, and are using their motorhomes as a means of getting away from the trappings of home life, yet are quite happy to take a load of DVDs (for which they presumably have had to pay) to watch on a laptop/reversing camera/satnav.
> I'm struggling to see any difference between sitting in front of a laptop screen watching a film and watching a film on a TV.


I can't answer for anyone else but the difference for us is that we already have, and take, the laptop for other purposes. Why would we need to buy, find space for, and install a tv for the odd DVD we might, or might not watch?

Chris


----------



## Seldo (Feb 19, 2012)

First post, and about-to-be-first-time MH owner, so please be kind, - From this interesting thread I gather that in order to have tv in your MH you require more than just the set....? Or is a standard aerial as suppled by the MH useless..? 
We are about to embark on a 3 month tour of France/Germany and have absolutely no idea in this regard, although if it is anything like the trouble required to get a tv picture in my boat, it's not worth it.
Thanks...and be gentle please...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Seldo said:


> First post, and about-to-be-first-time MH owner, so please be kind, - From this interesting thread I gather that in order to have tv in your MH you require more than just the set....? Or is a standard aerial as suppled by the MH useless..?
> We are about to embark on a 3 month tour of France/Germany and have absolutely no idea in this regard, although if it is anything like the trouble required to get a tv picture in my boat, it's not worth it.
> Thanks...and be gentle please...


Hi and welcome!

There is lots of information on here if you search around the various forums. This one has a fair bit. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-33.html

The standard Status aerial you get on most motorhomes is ok in most of the UK and I gather its improving as areas go digital and signals are amplified. However abroad you will need a dish, a satellite reciever such as Max View free to Air Freesat box and a telly to plug it all in to.

You can get suitcase jobs from Lidl or Aldi or maplins for around £60. Some swear by them but many end up being dumped in the garage out of pure frustration.

You have a bit of a leap in cost then to a crank up manual roof mounted dish at a few hundred quid to a fully automatic dome or roof mounted dish at £1000 to £2000 and beyond and even then they wont recieve all the normal UK channels everywhere.

Our Camos 40cm Dome gets normal UK stuff all over France, most of Germany and northern italy but much further south and it starts to break up. Generally the bigger the dish the further you can go.

What I like about our system is you just turn it on and it works. No faffing. Not cheap though.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

What entertainment do we need other than the bragging of some on this site who rush to make us aware of their supposed superiority because: 

(a) they watch less tv than the masses or none

and/or
(b) they make more use of their motorhomes than the rest of us

and/or 
(c) they mostly, or even exclusively, wild camp (When and why did the term "wild camping" come to be applied to motorhomers? I used to think it was what Bear Grylls did) :?

and/or
(d) (e). . . . . . and so on. I think it best to stop before I say something contentious :wink:

But to get back to the initial question posed by the title of this thread, definitely tv for me.

Pat


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

andyangyh said:


> My point, when enthusing about Cornish sunsets, was just to illustrate that nowadays it seems that TV takes precedence over everything else. Faced with the choice of looking at the sunset or watching Eastenders the huge majority chose the latter. And don't get me started on people who invite you into their homes AND LEAVE THE TV ON AS IF WATCHING THE TV IS MORE INTERESTING THAN INTERACTING WITH OTHER PEOPLE!!!! Sorry - I lost it completely there for a moment! Oh - and pubs that have a TV playing (with the sound of - why?) so that, despite yourself, your eyes are drawn to the screen.


I did understand your point but I don't understand how you can assume that Eastenders or sunset were their only 2 options. There could have been 101 reasons why they didn't come out and join a group of others chatting. Lots of people can watch TV and do other things at the same time (especially women :wink: ). I often cook the dinner whilst watching TV in the MH. I can't do that at home 

I agree with you that having the TV on when you have visitors is rather rude, but, I am only drawn to look at a TV if the sound is *on*, and it's either interesting (to me) or it's too loud.

I'm just happy whatever I'm doing if I'm in my MH and I don't mind what anyone else wants to do ....or not....as the case may be 

It's a good job we're not all the same. :wink:
Lesley


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Slight clarification...............



barryd said:


> However to receive UK tv channels  abroad you will need a dish, a satellite reciever such as Max View free to Air Freesat box and a telly to plug it all in to.


Without a dish (just the aerial) you should be able to pick up the channels local to the area you are in. It's all down to how good your foreign language skills are.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Slight clarification...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but have you watched foreign TV? We complain about ours but foreign TV is completely pants.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

barryd said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Slight clarification...............
> ...


I did when we lived in Germany for a few years, very odd at times. So glad for the BFBS tv and radio, so managed to keep up with Emmerdale and The Archers.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Slight clarification...............
> ...


Possibly correct in the main, but still a rather sweeping statement. :?

I find it useful to catch up on news and weather.

But still doesn't alter the fact that you do not need a dish abroad to receive TV, only to receive *UK* TV. :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Back in the early 1960's we had some freak Winter weather in the UK and we got German TV channels on our old black and white set. 8O

Just our luck.  They were repeats. :lol: :lol:


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry folks really didn't mean to wind anyone up too much with the this thread
I will admit to being less of a TV fan as i used to be but I spend far to much time on the interweb thingy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

grenwelly said:


> Sorry folks really didn't mean to wind anyone up too much with the this thread
> I will admit to being less of a TV fan as i used to be but I spend far to much time on the interweb thingy


I think it has been an interesting and quite surprising thread with a bit of humour thrown in.

I found it amusing because although I no longer read novels (or books of any kind), I doubt if there are many on this forum that have done as much reading as myself. I was an avid reader from an early age and maxed out my Library ticket a lot. When working abroad I only had books to fill in my off duty hours. I was limited in my activity for a few years due to a back injury and passed the time reading. Perhaps I sickened myself. :?

Personally, I never judge anyone by the way they spend their leisure time (apart from my pet hate of cyclists :lol: ). I was however surprised that people watch DVD's a lot. I think most modern films are tripe. I record films from the TV for the van but sometimes we just stop them halfway through as they can be boring. The drama series produced for the BBC and ITV are usually much better quality. Also the 'Action' movies made nowadays are just too far-fetched and ridiculous to watch.

That is my very mild rant over.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

absolutely a pro for TV on my van.
but on the other hand I read about one book a week 
not to forget 4 MH-magazines every month !

Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> I was an avid reader from an early age and maxed out my Library ticket a lot.


Well done you! I understand from your teacher you have finally finished Jack and Jill and moved on to Blue Book 2, Poohs adventures in the Metro Centre.

The only way is up!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Curled up in bed on a cold evening,( after a good day in the van) watching a DVD good or mediocre is a very good feeling

For me anyway

I cannot believe you no longer read books 747, try again there are so many brilliant stories out there

some TV is great

and you are right its down to how the individual perceives what is a good way to spend an evening

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Curled up in bed on a cold evening,( after a good day in the van) watching a DVD good or mediocre is a very good feeling
> 
> For me anyway
> 
> ...


I love a good book and there is never a time when I am not reading something.

Don't laugh (well you can) but I am working on writing my own book. Its going to be motorhome based. I already have some pretty funny and juicy stuff to write about but I want to spend a couple of years going somewhere bonkers so where no doubt drama will never be far away. So hopefully assuming Im still alive there will be something good to write about.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

*TV or not?*

Had TV when we fulltimed and it was great to keep in touch with UK news and idle away time on dark, rainy days and nights.

No TV in motorhome for last 3 years - can't say I missed it but then we weren't living in it. we've just sold this motorhome.

New (to us) motorhome which we will be collecting in a couple of weeks has a sat dish but no telly and I've no idea whether we will bother with one or not.

I quite like looking out through the windscreen - just like a wide screen TV but more interesting because it's real life :lol:

Catz


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you need a devilishly good looking all action hero for your book, you could model him on me Barry.

There is no need to bring up the cross dressing though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> If you need a devilishly good looking all action hero for your book, you could model him on me Barry.
> 
> There is no need to bring up the cross dressing though.


Hmmm. :?

Can I have my Camisole sets back please.


----------



## Seldo (Feb 19, 2012)

Stanner and BarryD - thanks


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I just think if you want a TV in your motorhome then have one and if you don't want one, then don't have one! It's up to the individual and I don't understand why anyone would puzzle over such trivial matters! There's no crime in either choice is there?  

Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> I just think if you want a TV in your motorhome then have one and if you don't want one, then don't have one! It's up to the individual and I don't understand why anyone would puzzle over such trivial matters! There's no crime in either choice is there?
> 
> Sue


Absolutely agree!

However, although it's trivial and there is absolutely no blame or superiority attached to either decision, it is just one of the similarities / differences in how we use our motorhomes that is quite interesting to explore.

I might be in the 'I don't want a telly in the van' camp at the moment, but after reading other peoples views and experiences I can envisage circumstances when I might think differently.

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

patnles said:


> What entertainment do we need other than the bragging of some on this site who rush to make us aware of their supposed superiority because:
> 
> (a) they watch less tv than the masses or none
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone in the con tv camp was expressing superiority and most have been careful to say that the pro tv is an equally valid choice. So why do you think we are bragging?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

When they change to Digital will the Staus ariels be redundant ???

Patnles try starting a "Do you watch soaps " your list will be so long then :lol: :lol: :lol: 
People never watch them but can tell you all the story lines.

Those that watch telly great-- those that dont fine-- we all spend our time as we want to and relax in different ways it would be a funny world if we were all the same.
Just enjoy Camping :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When the digital changeover is complete and the analogue chanels switched off the digital channels will be sent out with more power. 

Before that if they had increased power there would have been interference between transmitters.

I think after switch off those round (non directional) status aerials that are moaned about will work better than they do now.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

...until you get a 4G mobile handset and the interference from that wipes them out.... :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

This tread reminds me of a dear friend

She was convinced that TV was for the working classes and refused to have one in the house

When she died age 90 she still wasn't convinced that any thing of any good was on TV

Aldra


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

barryd said:


> However abroad you will need a dish, a satellite reciever such as Max View free to Air Freesat box and a telly to plug it all in to.


I assume you mean all of the above to receive English tv in mainland Europe?

If you want to watch local tv then a laptop with digital tuner (built in or dongle) will suffice


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

commuter said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > However abroad you will need a dish, a satellite reciever such as Max View free to Air Freesat box and a telly to plug it all in to.
> ...


Yes. If you want English TV, ITV, BBC1 etc then you need a dish and a freesat type receiver abroad.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > I was an avid reader from an early age and maxed out my Library ticket a lot.
> ...


here's 2 you might have missed. The first one is an acquired taste and the second appears to be an interesting family drama

http://tinyurl.com/7q3d6xr

http://tinyurl.com/88v5plg


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the links.

I will order them once I am sure that they are not in joined up writing. :?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I love it when people get 'all superior' about the fact they dont watch telly - and anyone who does is a backward numpty 

I watch Corrie/Harry Hill/Top Gear/Shameless/and a handful of others as and when - I dont stay in just because one is on as its not the end of the world if I miss it.

We take the telly away in the m/home to catch something on if it suits. I couldnt however justify spending the amounts of money that some people on here might on dishes etc but wouldnt berate them for doing so


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Dear 1302

You really cant be serious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aldra said:


> Oh Dear 1302
> 
> You really cant be serious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Corrie aint that bad


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Corrie is one of the few programs still worth watching if you ask me.

That and Sean the Sheep.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I admit I don,t watch it

But not because it isnt good

but because my life is just not organised to watch anything that needs to be "followed"

Aldra


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Sonesta said:


> I just think if you want a TV in your motorhome then have one and if you don't want one, then don't have one! It's up to the individual and I don't understand why anyone would puzzle over such trivial matters! There's no crime in either choice is there?
> 
> Sue


There is if you don't have a TV licence to cover one.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If its there you can watch it if you want. If its not there you have no choice. Simples.
C.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Bill_H said:


> There is if you don't have a TV licence to cover one. :lol: :lol:


Ha! Ha! Ha! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mind you - you've raised a valid question there Bill and one I have no idea what the answer to it is???? So - do you or anyone else out there know how the TV licensing law works in situations like this exactly and whether a TV licence actually covers a TV carried in your motorhome or caravan etc?

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes Sonesta I know 

Mostly you are covered by the TV licence at home. There are exceptions especially if someone is at home watching.

What some people don't realise if say you have a self contained granny flat at home or you rent a room then more than one licence is required. Also that watching TV on a computer also requires a TV licence.

In legal speak it often comes down to the interpretation of the word curtilage.

As an aside I used to purchase radio licences for fixed telemetry radio links from offshore lighthouses. Amongst the heap of licences that required renewal I noticed that every LH had a TV licence. For the vast majority of the year they would be unmanned. So I argued it was a nonsense and eventually got a ruling from the licensing authority that although by the letter of the law there had to be a licence that it wasn't needed. 

Shortly after all the TV licences were lapsed they brought out that 'advert' showing a submarine surfacing near a lighthouse acting as a TV detector van.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Frank I understood my licence covered my computer??

This means that if a person is watching TV live on a computer or a mobile phone, they must be covered by a licence. As 98 per cent of UK households have a TV set* and evasion is very low at around 5 per cent, most people will already be covered to watch online, by their existing home licence. Their licence will also cover them to watch TV on battery-powered devices outside the home. However those people without a current licence will need to purchase one to watch TV in any of these ways.

http://www.tvlicensing.co.uk/about/media-centre/news/as-online-tv-takes-off-NEWS8/


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes that is true but some people argue that because they only watch TV on a computer they don't need a TV licence


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Yes that is true but some people argue that because they only watch TV on a computer they don't need a TV licence


Ahhh yes I suppose they could think that :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Funny enough Frank it states that we are covered in a Motorhome as we run on a battery so what happens when we plug in on a site are we still covered then ???


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I see that the rules have been simplified since I was involved see here

Do I need a TV licence

Click on second homes.

However another part of the regulations that you could fall foul of is recording a programme at the licensed address whilst watching in your motorhome. However I think you would have had to seriously get up the nose of the licensing authority before it pursued you on that basis.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You don't need a separate TV Licence for

Any device powered solely by its own internal batteries (i.e. it is not connected to an aerial or plugged into the mains). Your main home's TV Licence will cover this.
Boats, touring caravans or vehicles as they're already covered by your main home's TV Licence.
Static caravans, mobile homes or moveable chalets. Your main home's TV Licence will cover you provided you don't watch TV in both homes at the same time. In this case you would need to complete a declaration form.

*It still doesnt say if you plug in to the site Electricity but technically your plug in is charging the batteries and so you are still watching through the Battery --*


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Where are you getting that info from Mavis?

Note the word internal! Your van battery is not a TV internal battery.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Where are you getting that info from Mavis?


Your Link and under second homes :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Right see the word INTERNAL


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Haven't read the whole thread. Soon realised it would have several _' I can't understand people who don't do what I do'_ comments :wink:

I have a TV in my van despite not being a great user of said box, even at home. The reasons:

Solo motorhomer - no one to play scrabble with and you can only spend so many hours a day reading.

Sometimes away for long periods so no big deal to 'waste' an hour or two here and there.

Simple and cheap to use. Connect to power, plug in aerial and it works.

During darker months outside activities become more limited.

And, most important of all, I can still watch Match of the Day :lol:

Everybody to there own,

Jed

PS I never EVER watch Eastenders :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes so if you plug in you could need a second Licence then.

And if we are away watching Telly and our son watches our home telly we could also need a 2nd Licence ---oops


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Mind you Jedi people can change it wasn't that long ago that we scoffed at people taking a mobile phone on holiday. Now its almost unthinkable to be without it (even if in my case its not turned on) 

(It was on a par with plastic flowers in a vase in a caravan's picture window.)


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

How do full-timers get on for a TV licence?
Especially those who have sold their house.
Can you buy a TV licence without having an address to which it applies?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

snipped


locovan said:


> Yes so if you plug in you could need a second Licence then.


Surely they are meaning the likes of an IPad, smartphone etc?

If they're not, and taking that argument one step further, if your house is "off-grid", solar and wind power charging a battery bank for all your needs with no mains connection then you don't need a TV license either


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Afraid not grizzlyj.

Back in the early 1970's we were threatened with prosecution for not having a TV licence. We had a farm cottage with no electricity but that was no excuse.

If you owned a TV receiver, you had to have a licence. End of story.

I doubt if anything has changed since then.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You see "Travellers" vans with antenna and satellite dishes everywhere. Has anybody ever successfully challenged them for a valid TV license I wonder? Whis going to be the first to brave those dogs and ask?

C.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For sure if I was full timing I wouldnt be in the UK much anyway except for MOT so the last thing I would be worried about is a TV licence for the van. I bet you cant get one anyway. Strictly speaking my official address would probably be my sisters so as that household has a licence (well I assume she has) wouldnt you be covered anyway.

Cant say its one to worry about really.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thank you Frank & Mavis for the information re the TV licensing laws. 

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Yes Sonesta I know
> 
> Mostly you are covered by the TV licence at home. There are exceptions especially if someone is at home watching.
> 
> ...


and another little licensing story

When the day came to take over radio licensing I was handed box files full of licences inc TV licences going back scores of years I whizzed through it all and handed 90% back for destruction, keeping just the last 5 years or so and one or two very early ones from the 1920's. There was a note though in one box referring to box files that I hadn't seen, so I asked about them and after a week or some more turned up. Mostly it was more of the same except that near the bottom of one in a mouldy envelope was the original of the third UK radio licence ever issued!

I can't remember the date but around 1900 I think. The original (on vellum or similar) went to the National Archive in London. I have a photo somewhere of the copy we had made. It was between the Corporation of Trinity House and The Marconi company and was for a spark transmitter. This predates the first UK wireless receiver licence by about 20 years.


----------

